

Is the semantic web just hype? - webepags

Do you think the semantic web is just hype, or is it noteworthy?<p>http://www.webepags.com
======
revorad
Yes. See 21:00 <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LNjJTgXujno>

Money quote: "Semantic web: The future of the web and always will be."

~~~
abossy
Hilarious. The guy asking that question is a very close friend of mine and
I've never stopped giving him crap about it.

------
Hank_Lenzi
It depends on what you do with it. ;-)

